# KAL: Hoover Baby Blanket



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Want to join me? I'm going to make this for a silent auction for a posh charity event.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATThoover.html

I'm just waiting for my knitpick order, I should have the order sometime next week. I'm going to use Swish 100% Superwash Merino Wool, white and twilight.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I copied this pattern long ago, but it seems beyond my ability. I love the idea of double knitting.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I copied this pattern long ago, but it seems beyond my ability. I love the idea of double knitting.


I haven't done double knitting either, just going to go for it. I'm going to make a little doll-sized one, on some leftover yarn to practice the techique and then send the sample to my granddaughter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll want to follow along since this is on my "bucket list"...but I have way too many items ahead of it to tackle it right now. I wish you luck and can't wait to read about your experiences and your finished product.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Colorado knits said:
> 
> 
> > I copied this pattern long ago, but it seems beyond my ability. I love the idea of double knitting.
> ...


Doll-sized blanket is a good idea. I have several things I need to make before Christmas. I definitely want to learn double knitting. I believe the pattern has two or three versions.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I believe the pattern has two or three versions.


Yes it does, I'm doing the original blue/white striped one.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Have long admired this pattern - but it's still way beyond my ability, I think. Would love to see a picture of your finished afghan!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

It sounds like we want to hear how this goes for you. I've had the pattern for a long time.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

but, but, but can one do a KAL by themselves


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pictures aplenty on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoover-blanket/people

It's been on my to-do list since that issue of Knitty came out, but I won't be joining you on your solo journey. Sorry! I think I've worked the double-knitting bug out by doing Elizabeth Zimmermann's Pothandler.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Good luck! It's on my list too! Keep us posted.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good will wait for pictures


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Would love to join you but I have 2 baby afghan on the needles right now. One needs to be done asap and the other by the middle of Oct. So you can see I have my hands full right now. Have fun and please keep us posted.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I was intrigued by the pattern and it's history a while back but not successful at learning the technique. Add me to the list of those lurking in the background! Hope you find somebody to play along!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I would love to try that pothandler as an introduction to double knitting but cannot find the pattern. Do you know where I could find it?

Thanks


----------



## haggislady (Feb 21, 2012)

I am busy with a hoover blanket at the moment just in a plain colour and it is going very well. It's the first time I've tried it and it's easier than you think. I'm using a ball of Aran yarn that I had in my very small stash. I am making an afghan for my DH in an airforce blue and he can't wait for me to finish it.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

how does one double knit? is there a vid on that?
going to check it out now......


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I took a session through Interweave Knitting to learn double knitting. Very interesting and it was easy; then, I purchased the Extreme Knitting book and began to tackle the raven scarf. After working on it for over a week, I realized unless I have nothing else going on in my life, then double knitting would fit into my life -- it's very slow (for me) and I think if I had a year to spend/waste, I could finish just this scarf. It's a beautiful idea --


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

well, that was silly of me to ask, there are scads of double knitting vids, i just googled them, so now i must complete my basket weave blanket before i can start on this.
thank you so much for sharing!!
this will keep lots of kids warm over the winter, (i better get one it!!)


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love to try the Pothandler before the Hoover Baby Blanket but I am not willing to pay the price for the instructions. Do you know where else I can get the Pothandler instructions?


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it too late to join in?? I have other things going right now too but would love to give this a go!! You can PM me about it ... I have so much yarn in stash I'm sure I could find something in there to use. Let me know!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

nemcfo said:


> I would love to try that pothandler as an introduction to double knitting but cannot find the pattern. Do you know where I could find it?
> 
> Thanks


The pattern is in Elizabeth Zimmerman's book: Knitter's Almanac. The book probably isn't too expensive plus it has lots of patterns in it. I'm fortunate as my Library has it so I just keep checking it out whenever I want a pattern from the book.

It would probably be easy enough to find some free patterns to use to learn double knitting.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knitting-photo-tutorial
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knit-potholder-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heart-double-knit-hotpad
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knitted-fish-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-double-knitting-teapot-holder
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knit-potholder


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm working on a pinwheel baby blanket out of sock yarn so I think this is the perfect tandem project. My nieces are having a mini-population boom that is keeping me non-stop knitting so another baby blanket will be most welcome. 

I think this looks like a great stashbuster. I think I'll do a solid color on one side and use up bits and pieces of stash on the other.

For those of you nervous about double-knitting, it isn't difficult once you wrap your head around the technique. If this is your first double-knitting project, I suggest you use two contrasting yarns. That will make this a much less frustrating way to learn this fun technique.


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

mirl56 thank you so much for all that info. I guess I will have to try it. Everyone that knows how to do it seems to think it is very easy. I had never heard of it before.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nemcfo said:


> I would love to try that pothandler as an introduction to double knitting but cannot find the pattern. Do you know where I could find it?
> 
> Thanks


Essentially, it is the same as the Hoover Blanket, just a _whole lot_ smaller. I made it from a super-wash wool and use it as a hot-pad under hot-from-the-oven dishes. The pattern itself is in a couple of Elizabeth Zimmermann's books; I doubt it's available separately. Besides, the Hoover Blanket pattern, there are dozens (if not hundreds!) of online sources to learn double-knitting from.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

This will be o n my list of projects to do! Thanks for sharing and if I didn't have a timeline on the baby afghan needed, I'd knit this with you! I'm sorry for the timing. Thanks again for sharing! I look forward to trying this pattern in the future.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jans strands said:


> I would love to try the Pothandler before the Hoover Baby Blanket but I am not willing to pay the price for the instructions. Do you know where else I can get the Pothandler instructions?


The Pothandler has only 20 stitches cast on; those are doubled (knitter's choice of how you increase) after the 8 rows of garter stitch and maintain the same 4-stitch selvedge in garter stitch on the sides as in the blanket.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Dear Wordancer:

Thank you for researching and sharing an interesting piece of knitting history. I am impressed enough with this article that I am thinking of presenting it to my local knitting guild association once meetings start again in September. I did not know Mrs. Hoover was an avid knitter, but then again women of that era were expected to practice all the domestic crafts competently!!!! I do hope you post a picture of your finished baby blanket. I have a shower in the future for a young mother who lost a baby last year but is happily pregnant again now. Feb. 2012 is the deadline for gifts. White and Blue seems so appropriate for either a boy or a girl. I do hope your grandchildren appreciate the lovely gift they will receive from you.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Dear Jessica: 
I see your responses quite often on this website. You seem to be a woman of great knowledge. I see that you are knitting from the patters of E. Zimmerman. I recently bought the "knitting around" book which is essentially her life story, with patterns interspersed throughout the book. Have you read it? I started the "Pie R Squared Shawl" and it is working out well. Am using up old shetland wool ends, so it is a good mental exercise as well as a stash buster. Have you ever tried making one of her "Bog Jackets"? The woman is my hero -she had a practical, analytical mind, never mind a very dry sense of humour.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Friedrich said:


> Dear Jessica:
> I see your responses quite often on this website. You seem to be a woman of great knowledge. I see that you are knitting from the patters of E. Zimmerman. I recently bought the "knitting around" book which is essentially her life story, with patterns interspersed throughout the book. Have you read it? I started the "Pie R Squared Shawl" and it is working out well. Am using up old shetland wool ends, so it is a good mental exercise as well as a stash buster. Have you ever tried making one of her "Bog Jackets"? The woman is my hero -she had a practical, analytical mind, never mind a very dry sense of humour.


I think I have all of EZ's books, though I haven't done many of her patterns. I've done the BSJ - twice: one all stitched up and one not. I love to throw the amorphous lump of knitting on the table for a newcomer to puzzle over! I did one Pelerine and need to do another; mine was admired by and given to a sister-in-law. I did the Pi Shawl, but am not happy with it. When I do it again, I'll add sections to make it more-than-a-full-circle. Mine is not wool, can't be blocked to lie flat ... if its yarn weren't so fuzzy, I'd unravel it! The Pothandler was my foray into the realm of double knitting. I may yet do the Hoover Blanket, but need to reduce the number of WIPs cluttering the house. At more than seventy, they really do constitute 'clutter'!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi y'all,
was following this post for the Hoover blanket, & wanted to do the KAL for it, but then noticed that 'somewhere' there was an 'easier' smaller pattern for a pot holder with a tea pot motif on it, but i looked & cannot for the life of me find it!! could one of you help me locate it again? please, i didn't bother to bookmark it, because i thought i would remember............DUH 
thank you 
arwin


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Arwin said:


> Hi y'all,
> was following this post for the Hoover blanket, & wanted to do the KAL for it, but then noticed that 'somewhere' there was an 'easier' smaller pattern for a pot holder with a tea pot motif on it, but i looked & cannot for the life of me find it!! could one of you help me locate it again? please, i didn't bother to bookmark it, because i thought i would remember............DUH
> thank you
> arwin


This one maybe?


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

yes, thank you ever so much Jessica-Jean, wow, 
after my basket weave blanket, which i will finally finish tonight, thank goodness, its taken me ages to do.....
i will try that tomorrow,
thank you again
arwin


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Love this blanket!


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

There's a similar pattern for Jiffy that I've made up several times. I love the double-side, and it's really easy to get into the rythm once you convince yourself not to purl the slipped stitch. Mine have all be one color - I may try the two-color version. It makes a wonderful baby blanket - so much so that my daughter requested a full sized one for her bed - it goes with her everywhere(including to the hospital when her son was born). I love pushing the joining edges into the middle without having to weave them in!
Rather than add in extra edge rows, the Jiffy pattern has you wrap the yarn twice when you knit, and it's done on fairly small needles (7) so you get a nice fluffy center with a firm border that is even with the center stitches (you are "knitting" two center rows to every edge row).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

One of the reasons I haven't become a fan of double knitting is the feeling that only half the stitches are getting worked on each pass. HOWEVER, on the Knitting Help website, they show that the front (side towards knitter) stitches can be knit *while* the back (side away from knitter) are purled! Thus, every stitch gets worked on every row, not half at a time. I think I love it! It's so bleeping logical! This is a "Now, why didn't _I_ think of that?!" moment for me.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> HOWEVER, on the Knitting Help website, they show that the front (side towards knitter) stitches can be knit *while* the back (side away from knitter) are purled! Thus, every stitch gets worked on every row, not half at a time. I think I love it! It's so bleeping logical! This is a "Now, why didn't _I_ think of that?!" moment for me.


Oh jessica check your link ... it's not going to the knitting help website


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/double-knitting


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Friedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Jessica:
> ...


What, pray tell, is the Pelerine and which book of hers is it located in? I did the BSJ and it turned out well. Am constantly searching for an "Adult version" of this one. Do you have the last book of EZ's as published by Meg Swanson? My Pie RShawl is construced in real shetland wool and I am already fighting the curl affect.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

what is 'BSJ' i'm going to assume its a type of pattern in one of EZ's books

yes, re: the double knitting site, it does show it quite nicely, (but i'll see what i end up doing 'to' it!! ha ha)
i'm thinking that it would be easier to do in the 2 colors for beginners, no? that way it would be easier to keep track of the slip/pearls & knits


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> One of the reasons I haven't become a fan of double knitting is the feeling that only half the stitches are getting worked on each pass. HOWEVER, on the Knitting Help website, they show that the front (side towards knitter) stitches can be knit *while* the back (side away from knitter) are purled! Thus, every stitch gets worked on every row, not half at a time. I think I love it! It's so bleeping logical! This is a "Now, why didn't _I_ think of that?!" moment for me.


It sounds like there are two kinds of "double" knit. I've only done the one, like the Hoover Blanket, where you get two separate sides of the blanket (my Jiffy pattern). You can pull them apart - they are held only by the borders. You cannot purl the back rows and get this separation. I have had to work back to where I forgot and did purl the back row. If you purl the back row as you go, you will get a double layer of fabric that is stuck together - like the potholder patterns referred to previously. I haven't tried this style, but I love the separate layers for baby blankets and for scarves.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Still waiting rather impatiently for my yarn...LOL, I could have done a practice square instead of socks this weekend.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

racersuz said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reasons I haven't become a fan of double knitting is the feeling that only half the stitches are getting worked on each pass. HOWEVER, on the Knitting Help website, they show that the front (side towards knitter) stitches can be knit *while* the back (side away from knitter) are purled! Thus, every stitch gets worked on every row, not half at a time. I think I love it! It's so bleeping logical! This is a "Now, why didn't _I_ think of that?!" moment for me.
> ...


In the Hoover Blanket and EZ's Pothandler, the two layers are kept separate. You slip every other stitch coming and going. _However_, were you to work with two different balls of yarn - same or different colours - you could still keep the two sides separate by knitting the side near you and purling the side away from you. Working a graphed, reversed colours pattern is just taking it one step further, but not necessary if all you want is a double-layer of fabric. AND the areas of solid colour in those patterns _are_ separate double layers of fabric. I'm just inamoured with the idea of working both sides at once, and not just slipping stitches half the time! It's that slipping stitches half the time that irks me no end.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Friedrich said:


> What, pray tell, is the Pelerine and which book of hers is it located in? I did the BSJ and it turned out well. Am constantly searching for an "Adult version" of this one. Do you have the last book of EZ's as published by Meg Swanson? My Pie RShawl is construced in real shetland wool and I am already fighting the curl affect.


a) Pelerine http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pelerine-so40

b) Adult Surprise Jacket http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-surprise-jacket

c) I have four of EZ's books, none very new, and some reprints of her newsletters, obtained through eBay.

d) I haven't done the Pi Are Square Shawl ... yet. 
I assume most of yours is in stockinette stitch. Unless done with an _extremely_ limp and lifeless yarn and/or worked very loosely - stockinette *will* curl. 
If the yarn is a natural fibre, you [_may_ be able to tame the curl with severe blocking; it's *not* a sure bet. 
If it's a synthetic and doesn't respond to blocking, your choices are to live with it, add a hefty border to get gravity's help in taming it, or rip it out and count it as a lesson learned the hard way.

_My_ Pi Shawl is in the category of too-fine-and-fuzzy-to-rip/lesson learned the hard way. _Nothing_ will convince it to stay open in a flat circle! I can't even give it away to charity; I'm too embarrassed!!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Let us know when u start.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Friedrich said:
> 
> 
> > What, pray tell, is the Pelerine and which book of hers is it located in? I did the BSJ and it turned out well. Am constantly searching for an "Adult version" of this one. Do you have the last book of EZ's as published by Meg Swanson? My Pie RShawl is construced in real shetland wool and I am already fighting the curl affect.
> ...


Jessica: I am sorry to hear you Pi Shawl did not work. Just give it to charity anyway. Someone will use it, even if its just for a warm blanket for a cat or dog to sleep soundly on!! (no offence) My Pi Are Sq. shawl is knit in straight garter stitch and the bigger it gets the better it gets. Thank you very, very much for the reference to EZ's other two projects. I am eager to start on a BSJ (adult version) for myself. This is a good mental project, not only for its constuction but for an exercise in colour combining. You rock!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

My yarn order is here, will cast on tonight. Reread the directions and it all looks pretty straight forward (hopefully not famous last words)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Standing by to see your progress! I'm sorely tempted to join you - just so you're not alone on a KnitALong ... but I need to focus on what's already begun, not dash off and begin yet another!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)




----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

all casted on and working on the boarder...while knitting last night I kept looking at the pattern and mulling the double-knitting instructions over and over and it's all starting to make sense in my mind. 

I'm going to browse ravelery for hints tricks tips . . . but, actually it looks like it's one of those 'trust the directions' things, just like the first time I blindly turned a sock heel, the directions didn't make a bit of sense until I actually did it one step at a time.

BTW, KnitPicks Swish is amazing, this is the first time that I have ever used it. The hand and working feel of this yarn is a joy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> all casted on and working on the boarder...while knitting last night I kept looking at the pattern and mulling the double-knitting instructions over and over and it's all starting to make sense in my mind.
> 
> I'm going to browse ravelery for hints tricks tips . . . but, actually it looks like it's one of those 'trust the directions' things, just like the first time I blindly turned a sock heel, the directions didn't make a bit of sense until I actually did it one step at a time.
> 
> BTW, KnitPicks Swish is amazing, this is the first time that I have ever used it. The hand and working feel of this yarn is a joy.


Yup! Definitely a 'trust the directions', at _least_ the first time round.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

okee dokee,
i'm officially a partner in knitting,
just received the pattern for the blanket, (was going to do the pot holder first, but then thought it's the same as the blanket, might as well just get to it)
now i only need to choose my colors, hmmmmmm let's see here,well, i came up with a soft blue & a creamy color in Caron Simply Soft, hope it works out!!!!
off to start the border
arwin


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

ok
not going to use the simply soft, i really like it,but winter's coming soon, & simply soft won't cut it up here, so using Red Heart a bit thicker, no, not as soft, but does wash up well, & is warmer.....................
almost the same colors, blue & cream/ivory
attempt #2..............


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I. Do. NOT. Need. Another. WIP! 
However, I have almost completely ripped out the most horrendously error-laden (as well as frankly torn) HUGE granny-square afghan I'd ever seen. The yarn is probably Red Heart. It's what I'd call old rose, and there is a LOT of it; I haven't weighed it yet.
How much time can a baby blanket take? I will also do it, though one side may be assorted stripes. I don't fancy a monotone double knit; already did that with the Pothandler.
Off to dig out the right size circular and some contrasting yarns. 

(Mumbling into the distance) Just why am I doing this? Oh, yeah. Just because........


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> (Mumbling into the distance) Just why am I doing this? Oh, yeah. Just because........


and echo back at you ... because, because, because. welcome aboard ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Frustration! I have umpteen sets of interchangeable needles, and no, they aren't all busy in WIPs. However, today the (expletives deleted) handyman was supposed to fix the hole (made by the plumbers last summer) in the wall in my wool room. So, last night I spent a few hours moving furniture and stacks of yarn to give him clear access to the area. Where are *all* my interchangeables and most of my fixed circulars? T'other side of that pile of stuff, of course!
So, of the available fixed circulars, I _did_ find a 6mm x 80cm. Whew! It'll do the job.

Never one to work a pattern as written if I think I have a better idea, I've only just cast on and am changing something. OK, two things.

First,


Pattern said:


> FINISHING
> Mrs. Hoover recommends a single row of crochet around the outside edge of the blanket for a more finished look and longer-lasting blanket. "With the extra thread of chain stitching around the outside, it means that if that outside thread breaks it isn't going to run way back toward the middle before being spotted."


Well, I was taught (by one of Mrs. Hoover's contemporaries, my grandmother) to always slip the first stitch purlwise and knit the last stitch on every row. That gives me a lovely chain selvedge to which I'll probably add a crab-stitch edge. Reverse single crochet is nearly impervious to wear!

Second,


Pattern said:


> A further caveat regarding the border: Since Garter and Stockinette have different row gauges, it may be wise to add extra border rows, particularly if you have a wide border. This can be done by knitting back and forth twice on the border at regular intervals (every 6th or 8th row). Be sure that you add to the borders equally at each side however, so your blanket does not become lopsided. Mrs. Hoover is rather vague on this point, but invites the knitter to decide. "The border eats up more yarn per number of stitches than the center does, so every now and again you will have to put in an extra row in the border, using your judgement and ingenuity as to when that should be."


 Why work a garter stitch border at all? Seed stitch lies flat and - I hope! - won't need me to remember to do the intermittent short-rows. So, _my_ border will be seed stitch.

And I'll begin it right now!

P.S. I'll be doing version 3.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Seed stitch lies flat and - I hope! - won't need me to remember to do the intermittent short-rows. So, _my_ border will be seed stitch.


Yikes, now why didn't I think of seed stitch? Is it possible that I see a quick rip out as I'm only half way through the border?

Wondering, maybe 'mrs. hoover' elected to do a garter stitch for the border so that the border material would be thick like the dk center?


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

A further caveat regarding the border: Since Garter and Stockinette have different row gauges, it may be wise to add extra border rows, particularly if you have a wide border. This can be done by knitting back and forth twice on the border at regular intervals (every 6th or 8th row). Be sure that you add to the borders equally at each side however, so your blanket does not become lopsided. Mrs. Hoover is rather vague on this point, but invites the knitter to decide. "The border eats up more yarn per number of stitches than the center does, so every now and again you will have to put in an extra row in the border, using your judgement and ingenuity as to when that should be."

does that mean i have to undo my border? i don't understand why the garter st wouldn't be enough? help???
'ingenuity' i do not have!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Arwin, which version are you knitting? If you are doing the slip stitch one... slip stitches tend to be taller, garter in shorter...thus the need to add an occasional extra row.

I'm attempting version two, which doesn't have slip stitches so I don't think I will have to add extra border rows, I'll keep an eye on it though.

look for hoover blanket on ravelry there are a few folks who gave detail information about what they found out about the boarder when knitting the blanket. I'll try to post some information from there, but for the rest of the week or so, I have a serious lack of time.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i will be doing version #3, did get some excellent input regarding this version by "giopi's blanket" i think that's what i found it under, sorry, terrible at remembering names, but as i said she had some good info on it, am going to take her advice re: the double knitting & not slipping.....


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

yes I remember her information, in fact I printed it out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I am forever sending folks to go search on Ravelry, yet that is _exactly_ what I did *NOT* do before I cast on for this project! Why's that?!

I like Giopi's analysis of the relationship between the border and the double-knit part. It would seem not to apply to mine, since I'm doing version #3 anyway. Just slipping half the stitches on every pass seems like a lot of wasted effort.

Actually, the rhythm of seed stitch is the same as that of k1 MC, p1 CC. My only trouble is trying to hold both yarns as snugly as I usually do. It seems impossible! And it's not going as quickly as I'd like. However, it does look nice, and that makes me happy.

With five rows of the double-knit done so far, the seed stitch seems to be ok with it. I'll know better when I get to the half-way point. If worst comes to worst, I'll just have to rip and start over.

I've actually posted mine on Ravelry; no photo ... yet.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I'm decided to stay with the garter stitch as the blanket is
for a silent auction at a posh society event. So I want it as close to an replica as possible.

Hopeing to get off the border tonight


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

shoot, forgot to check the set up row for the dk, the good news is I found the 'oops' about 10 stitches in... but still!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> shoot, forgot to check the set up row for the dk, the good news is I found the 'oops' about 10 stitches in... but still!!


Hmm ... neither did I. I didn't have the pattern with me when I got to that part. Instead of a 15-stitch border, I have 11; that's what came out to 3". (I _did_ have a 3" piece of cardboard with me.) So, _my_ double-knit portion will be a tad larger than the original.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My only trouble is trying to hold both yarns as snugly as I usually do. It seems impossible!


Yeah, it is quite fiddly, especially with the added operation of moving both yarns back/forth and NOT twisting them! Oh, the joys of knitting. I'm assuming after the first couple of rows I will pick up some ease and hopefully speed. Should have done that practice swatch...but, noooo i just had to charge full steam ahead.

:mrgreen: :shock: :hunf:


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't learned to double knit yet. Maybe in time!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NogginKnits said:


> I haven't learned to double knit yet. Maybe in time!


You'll never learn younger!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > My only trouble is trying to hold both yarns as snugly as I usually do. It seems impossible!
> ...


I knit with the yarn in my left hand, usually with it wrapped twice around my left index. Well, that works with one strand, not so well if there are two and I want to keep them separate. So, I've devised a new way of 'threading' my hand. Once over the index, middle finger between the two strands, and a backwards loop around my pinky. This set-up allows me to control the tension on both threads best.

My darling didn't like the combination of colours I began with yesterday, and I didn't like how the edges (between border and double-knit) were working. Last night I ripped back to the set-up row and began again with a different variegate - pink/green. I also began using it _while_ doing the set-up row, instead of after it. Two rows done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Seven rows done. This is harder on fingers than I'd thought. I think I'll stick with it, but won't plan on another or a bigger.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So, I've got it down to about 12 minutes per row. *and* I have working with two colours in one hand down pat. 

The drawback, for me anyway, is that this style of knitting seems to require more muscle work of both hands than just ordinary seed stitch. So ... I'll be progressing slowly, a row or two at a time and work on something less 'strenuous' between times.

On _my_ computer monitor, the pink/greens look dull and lifeless, and they _are_ shades of green, _not_ olive drab and khaki! If you've seen the pink/greens camouflage yarn on the shelf at Wal-Mart, that's what I'm using ... although the bag it came in said, "100% unknown fibre".


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE double knitting! I made the raven scarf in grey with a heathered navy, and it turned out great. I agree, slipping stitches makes for twice as much work. Knitting the front and purling the back is so much faster, and it is easy. I hold my yarn in my right hand with one yarn in front of the knuckle on my index finger, and one yarn behind it. Helps to keep the colors easier to flick the correct one over the needle. Moving the yarns from front to back gets into a rhythm and isn't difficult. At the moment I'm making a doubleknit dish cloth with cotton on one side and mesh netting or tulle on the opposite side, for scrubbing. I like the results.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i've just started the 'double knit' row, wow, what a fiddly mess i have, or is it supposed to look like that? 
how do i do all of this 'dk' without getting the yarn tangled? am i doing it wrong???
i'm also making my blanket a little larger, as i was knitting, i was wondering to myself 'why? are you doing this?"
oh bother,
i'll watch the video again, & maybe then again!! ha ha

Jessica-Jean
i love your blanket! hope mine turns out as well as i move on up with the knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Which video are you watching?

I didn't think to look at any before starting. Youtube is still 'new' in my 66-year-old mind.

I just searched for some on double knitting ... this one is the way I learned years ago from a kit, but am not doing now. I can't find one showing how I do it, holding both yarns in the left hand. The closest I've found is this one. I do wish that the helpful folks who make knitting videos would *think* a bit before making them. Fine yarn, fine needles, dark yarn, dark needles, dark background? I'm _sure_ the finished project will be stunning, but for showing a technique, the choices were all _wrong_!!! To better show a technique, they should be using good lighting, neutral background, bright/light firmly spun #5 yarns, and oversized needles.

That said, I may just try her way of 'threading' her fingers. Or not. My way is working for me. As my father was wont to say, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

egads, i had to frog a whole bunch of rows, i wasn't doing it correctly at all!! what a mess, so have to start my prep row again, & no life line, dumb dumb dumb oh well, life goes on........
actually the 2 vids that you posted were a bit hard for me to see, so tiny...... i ended up finding one where the lady is knitting with huge needles & thick yarn, & going slow enough for me to follow, she does continental style, i knit German continental, or actually its more Russian continental, but you get the gist of what i am saying, i will try to apply the site here for you K?





i hope that works out, i'm not good at computer stuff.....

yes its called "Double knitting Rows 3 & 4, by LiatMGat"
hope that helps!
arwin


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica, the seed stitch border looks really nice!

After fussing around with tinking a couple times with the DK, I'm finally on my way, just started working on the sixth row of dk. I do need to add the extra border rows on the sixth row. My dk gauge (even with K (MC), P (CC) is quite different than the border gauge.

The dk is getting easier, but I'm still not happy how I'm holding the yarn (I don't dare time myself yet, lest it discourges me) Jessica I'm going to try holding the yarn as you are doing.

Arwin, be sure to move both yarns together, front and back, whether you are knitting or slipping or purling.

I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

23 rows into the doubled fabric and what do I see? I messed up the seed stitch border at about row 2 of it. Well, yes, I _could _ rip back, but I'm not going to. I'm afraid that I would just abandon the whole project if I ripped back so far. I'll just live with that one screwed up row ... *and* its matching screwed up row when I get to the top border? Oy! I do NOT want to rip back, but neither do I want to keep going _knowing_ that there's another messed up row waiting for me at the end!  
What the heck! It'll end up being a gift to some non-knitting mother of a baby I'll never know. Two messed up rows of seed stitch are _not_ the end of the world!
Knitting on!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Arwin said:


> egads, i had to frog a whole bunch of rows, i wasn't doing it correctly at all!! what a mess, so have to start my prep row again, & no life line, dumb dumb dumb oh well, life goes on........
> actually the 2 vids that you posted were a bit hard for me to see, so tiny...... i ended up finding one where the lady is knitting with huge needles & thick yarn, & going slow enough for me to follow, she does continental style, i knit German continental, or actually its more Russian continental, but you get the gist of what i am saying, i will try to apply the site here for you K?
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Liat's video is _far_ superior to the one I'd found. Big light-coloured yarns, big needles, close-up!, good lighting. I just wish she'd been doing the same pattern as we're trying to get done. I'm still fuzzy about how to twist the two colours together at the edge of the border. One side seems more holey than the other. :?:

Maybe frogging mine isn't such a horrible idea, but maybe making a pothandler, in two colours, would be a better idea and help me get the twisting down pat. <Sigh!> Put blanket on hold; make pothandler; resume (not frog!) blanket. Off to dig up wool yarn for pothandler.  Why do I always insist on beginning without working out the bugs first? Swatching is good; swatching is good; swatching is good ... (mummbling into the distance)


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Why do I always insist on beginning without working out the bugs first? Swatching is good; swatching is good; swatching is good ... (mummbling into the distance)
Ha Ha sounds like me!!! funny i was just thinking the same thing re: the potholder, but i am going to continue to flounder on anyway.......
maybe you will be able to hear me "talking about my knitting" if you put your head out the window, ha ha ha
feeling a bit discouraged, but will study that vid again, 
who would have thought an easy pattern would take so much work?????
not me
good luck.....


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

can you believe i had forgotten how to k1p1 in same st???
i actually had to google it !!!
wish me luck, going to start on the CC!! yikes!
better get my vid ready b4 i start, ha ha


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Seriously double knitting is annoying and I'm seriously annoyed with myself. I can see that dk is NOT going to be my knitting thing.

Ok, I got it, figured how to switch back/forth fairly smoothly, _yada, yada, yada_ and mostly looking good. BUT I'm NOT tinking back another row again because I flipping mixed up the colors again with the K1 (MC), P1(CC) and I swear I doubled check each finished row before going on to the next.

Now I wonder if I should try the K1, Sl 1 before going to plan B.

Plan B: Knit 2 separate striped sections and figured how to put the borders on either at the same time while joining the back/front together or making the borders separate and seam everything neatly together somehow.

What do you think?
:hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You can always knit two separate pieces and join them, but they won't have the same lighter-than-normal texture as the double knit fabric.

Assuming that's what you do end up doing, here's how I would do it.
1) Knit the panels on slightly larger than usual needles - to try to acheive the same texture as the double-knit fabric

2) Work with a chain selvedge on both edges and use a crochet-hook cast-on - this will provide you with nice even loops by which to join the pieces.

3) I would join the pieces and _simultaneously_ add the border by using the Log Cabin Modular Blanket Method

Notice that there is no sewing involved, only work done with two needles. I am not a fan of sewing. You may need to do some short rows on the border, depending on how it's working out.

Good luck!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

@ wordancer
you sound exactly how i am feeling re: this dk! i fiddle & fiddle, haven't found a smooth way to hold the yarns, & i've got some of the blue showing on the white, & white in the blue, i didn't even work on it last nite being so frustrated, i as well was thinking of another way to do it!! i ws just going to give up & just knit with the two strands together & be done with it, because i do want to have this done & some others for Christmas, & as i said b4 i'm pretty slow at this, it would probably take me 4 months to complete the dk Hoover.
ack
oh well, let us know what you are considering..........
good luck


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> 1)Knit the panels on slightly larger than usual needles - to try to acheive the same texture as the double-knit fabric
> 
> 2) Work with a chain selvedge on both edges and use a crochet-hook cast-on - this will provide you with nice even loops by which to join the pieces.
> 
> 3) I would join the pieces and _simultaneously_ add the border by using the Log Cabin Modular Blanket Method


Great minds think alike, at least with 1 & 2 above. Thanks for the Log Cabin Modular Blanket Method, I fell asleep last night trying to think of all kinds of possible ways to do this.

In the clear light of day, I'm going to rip back to the set-up row and and try the first method for the #2 blanket, the k & sl, and see how that works for me.

Then if needed I'll fall back to Plan B, seeing that I'm comminted to make this blanket.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

"2) Work with a chain selvedge on both edges and use a crochet-hook cast-on - this will provide you with nice even loops by which to join the pieces."

how would that be done? are you talking about the sides as you go up?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Arwin said:


> "2) Work with a chain selvedge on both edges and use a crochet-hook cast-on - this will provide you with nice even loops by which to join the pieces."
> 
> how would that be done? are you talking about the sides as you go up?


I would work the two sides (front and back of blanket) separately and would work a chain selvedge. How to work a chain selvedge? There are a few ways, and they all are worked on _every_ row:

>Slip the first stitch as though you were going to purl it; then pass the yarn from the front to the back _between_ the needle tips and continue knitting. Purl the last stitch. This works best if the next stitch is a knit stitch; if it's a purl, the edge looks loose and loopy.

>Slip the first stitch as though to knit, and the purl the last stitch. This works best if the next stitch is a purl stitch; if it's a knit, the edge looks loose and loopy.

>_Personally_, I usually alternate between the two depending on the second stitch on the needles, OR I just add a knit stitch as the second stitch, thus _insuring_ that my sl1 p-wise is followed by a knit. Since most of my knitting is flat, unshaped, non-garments, the addition of a stitch or two to each side makes no difference. I suppose it would make a difference in a fitted sweater.

> Some people work through the back loop on the last stitch; I don't remember ever doing that, but others swear by it. I should try it one day.

Doing the chain selvedge means you have very handy and clearly visible loops for sewing, adding an edging, or crocheting together. I am not a fan of sewing, but I'm even _less_ a fan of trying to work anything on the usual bumps on the edges of 'normally' knit fabrics; it's _too_ frustrating.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh of course DUH, sorry brain is only in 1st gear! or maybe only in neutral, perhaps reverse?????? yikes
can't believe i forgot about that, 
yes, that is a great idea, last night i started knitting the 2 colors on separate needles, i know that's cheating, but its the only way i can fudge my was through!!
thank you for getting my brain on track again, honestly, some days i just don't know where my head is at!!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i am going to go with k fr the back loop, that has worked for me, just did 10 or so row, (so that's really 5-6 cuz of both colors being one row) anyway, its starting to look good.
its an absolutely marvelous day out here today, sat in my screen room with my bird & knit, no he doesn't fly, he was playing with his toys............
hope you're having a great day


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I spent the morning's drive ripping back to the 18th row of my 19-row beginning border. So, my error in the border is gone. My holey sections on one side are gone. 

Now I have to finish the increase row, which I'm doing with both colours - k the contrast colour and p the main colour. Looks good so far. Let's see if I can get the twisting right this time round.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I've closed up the holes I had been having along the sides of the double-knit fabric and I'm almost back to where I was when I ripped back. If you are doing Variation #3 with two different colours, the contrasting colour _will_ show through on the main colour's side along the edges. So far as I can tell, there's no way to avoid it, except by using only a single colour, and that's just uninteesting.

To bed!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow good for you Jessica-Jean! boy i do hate ripping out rows, i saw in some on-line store a little device that clips onto the index finger (for continental knitters) to keep multiple colors from twisting, it was only $3.00 but S&H was $14.98, i couldn't believe it, i decided i didn't need it that bad!! yikes, 
but my rows are coming along slowly but surely..........
hope every one enjoys their weekend
arwin


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I do carry my yarn in my left hand, continental style. I have two different models of those knitter's thimbles, and I did try using them. For stranded knitting - where all the stitches are knit and only the colour changes, they work beautifully. For this k1 from front / p1 from back, I could not make them work. It's easier - if fussier - the way I 'thread' my fingers: both strands over index, knit strand passing between index and middle, purl strand passing between middle and ring, and both strands in a half-hitch around pinky. I have very good control of my tension and can get through a row in about 12 minutes. I don't see it getting any faster than that. Unless my right thumb/wrist gets stronger with the workout it gets doing this, I won't be finishing it very quickly. I can't keep at it for endless hours, even with the application of Voltaren Gel.

I don't know how long I'll be making it. If I like the way it's going, I may just work through the two balls of my pinks/greens variegates contrasting colour and call it a stole instead of a baby blanket. A stole I could use; there's no baby in the family. This _is_ work; I'd just rather keep it for myself than give it to a stranger. If I get _too_ fed up, it'll be a baby blanket for some very lucky charity recepient!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For a smaller take on double-knitting ... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-106659-1.html#2028093

High up on my to-do list; I have way too much black and white yarn!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For a smaller take on double-knitting ... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-106659-1.html#2028093


 What a fun pattern!

Well, well, a change of techique worked, I am now confidently double-knitting. I doing the K1, sl 1 for the 2nd verison, the striped one. Apparently the elegant way to achieve the same look was too much for my head/hands to work together as a team. :mrgreen:

It is a slow knit but I'm picking up pace, well a little. I found when back color is showing through between stitches, an occasional tug down on the fabic snugs those stitches up so that they don't show.
:XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Well, well, a change of techique worked, I am now confidently double-knitting. I doing the K1, sl 1 for the 2nd verison, the striped one. Apparently the elegant way to achieve the same look was too much for my head/hands to work together as a team. :mrgreen:
> 
> It is a slow knit but I'm picking up pace, well a little. I found when back color is showing through between stitches, an occasional tug down on the fabic snugs those stitches up so that they don't show.
> :XD:


Great! I was afraid for awhile that I might be the last man standing!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Great! I was afraid for awhile that I might be the last man standing!


it was close, but then again, I knew I was overtired the other day and frustrated as all get out. I hope to get in some serious knitting time on this blanket tomorrow.

!!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh i love that scarf! i was thinking about knitting i for my nieces, but then forgot all about it! thanx for bringing that up again!
I agree with you both that this is taking up a lot of time, but with diligent work, we will all get through it!
but the next time i do this, it will be for family, although i am not pushing the grandchild thing yet!! ha ha, gotta give them a few years yet though ;o)
hope everyone is having a good weekend
Blessings
arwin


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

umm...er...ripped the whole darn thing out. 

This DK stuff was really hurting my hands and I wasn't quite happy with the transition points between the dk and garter. Looks OK, but not quite right, this so tip me over into a Saturday Night frogging frenzy.

Plan D: Which is working rather well as I already reknitted the border (which I didn't need to rip out) and I'm now about six inches past the border on one side.

After I did the dk set up row, I put the side borders on stitch holders, separated the two sides of the dk and now knitting them one side at a time. 

Rest of the plan, once both sides reach the length I want, I'll join and decreased the two pieces together, put them on holder. Garter knit both sides, seam them to sides of the middle pieces. I do seam rather well :mrgreen: 

Then knit the top border across the sides and middle section. The finished piece should look like the original dk pattern w/o all this stress and fuss!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

who would have known this little blanket could be so much trouble????
i sure didn't, it's only k & p, i honestly thought i was just going to whiz right through this pattern
............apparently not!!!! it has gotten the better of me!
i just keep telling myself "just one row at a time" slow & steady!
)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There is no way to avoid the contrasting colour showing through. If you've done any intarsia, you'll see that the 'twisting' necessary at each end of the needle is essentially the same as when you do intarsia, and it shows the same as the back side of intarsia.

I have re-knit back beyond where I'd been when I ripped back. My tension is even - which in my case means on the snug side. There are no errors in the borders. It will be my carry-along project for quite some time, because it just isn't a fast knit - at least not for me. It _is_ fun though to show to the others in the knitting group! Most of them haven't ever done any double-knit and look at it as nearly magic! ;-)


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

yes to the contrasting color peeping through and most of it was ok, then I must did some weird twisting or some other such nonsense... was getting some looopy issue stretched ,,,. Plus on top of that, my achy hands from the DK were giving me tension problems... In all the DK wasn't looking that well.

But I think with plan d, my replica of the replica is looking good, so far. 

I can see doing a smaller DK project just for that WOW magic factor!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wheee, 4 more inches and I'll have the first side of the DK section done, then on to the 2nd side. I been knitting 4 to 6 inches a night. I'll try to get coordinated enough to put up a progress picture.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

wordancer that's awesome!!! 
i am much slower than you, but you do have a deadline!!
glad i don't.......
yes we would love to see how your WIP is going, share share
arwin


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I'm usually a slower knitter, but when I want to, I can do just plain stockingette faster, which is faster for me but probably still seems slow to the faster knitter on board here.

I just want to get back to my dozen socks by the end of the year (for myself).


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i have not tried my hand at sox, but sure would like too, 
i have to complete my purse 1st, then i want desperately to make a shawl, i have such lovely patterns from stevieland


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been slogging along doing a few rows a day. The two sides are looking nice; it turns out to be an easy knit while being driven around. It'll be my take-along on our trip to Cuba next week.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh have fun in Cuba!!
don't know what the weather is like in Montreal, but here in Winnipeg, its been pretty cool, windy, leaves are blowing off the trees already!! yikes!!
enjoy!!
let us know what the airline says about taking knitting on the plane, as i'm assuming that you will bring your work with you on board.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting on planes is fine; check the TSA guidelines. That said, I only carry plastic or bamboo needles in my 'in air' project. Anything else is in checked luggage, as well as a spare in the same size as the carry on - just in case some over-anxious idiot confiscates my needles before boarding. They may be allowed, but not every bottom level employee has read all the regulations!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well, didn't see that one coming! Not enough yarn have to order more, seriously more. I did buy one extra ball for each color for verison 2 of the blanket. 

The contrasting color will make it, but still using almost all of that extra skein. . . about 100yds more than the stated amount.

It's the white yarn. Suggested amount was 500 yds. I bought 6 skeins to total 660 yds.

so here I am merrily knitting along on the second side. Hum one ball white for the bottom border. 2 skeins for each section = 5 skeins and still have the 2 sides and the top border to do with one skein.

although I feel 3 more skeins should do it, I ordered 4 more to be sure


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't weigh my two skeins of ball-bandless variegated pinks/greens, but I'm about half-way through the first one and at 20" of double-knit fabric. This is a lot of work for a charity donation, so I'm hoping that it will end up long enough for me to use as a stole for myself. My intention - at the moment anyway - is to keep going until I run out of the contrast colour. I have more than enough of the main colour.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

have about 4-6 inches left on the second side, i'm wiped out and no knitting today


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just weighed the second ball of yarn; I've half a pound left. This will either be one very long, narrow blanket, or a stole. That's assuming I don't run out of steam before then.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh wow!
you ladies are busy, busy, busy,
i did 15 rows yesterday, but still................seems like i'm crawling along with this blanket, but it is a lot of work, next one is for my grandchild (not that i'm rushing my boys of course) ha ha! 
i best be working on it, because i still want to do the KAL shawl, & complete my purse, + Christmas items, +,+,+ ack! but i still need to read all my KP info.
i have officially begun my PhD. ha ha can't wait to tell my family!!!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I recently returned from a trip where I took an airplane both ways. For years, ever since 9.11.01, I've taken my needles on a plane with no problem. I use Addi metal needles. This time I even took a sharp thread clipper by mistake. No one stopped me going through security. My return trip was on 9.11 from Boston which is where the two planes came from that hit the World Trade Center.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

consider yourself lucky! Come try that in San Diego, I just recently got "busted" over a 24 oz bottle of water! Go figure! Umoza


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

No one can get through security with 24 oz of anything. The most liquid you can carry is 3 oz. Doesn't matter what it is. Recently I tried to take 8 oz of yogurt through which was going to be part of my meal. TSA considers yogurt a liquid so the took it. Go figure!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to start seaming up the sides of my blanket this weekend, using the bickford seaming techique (for the 1st attempt). Keeping fingers crossed, as it works out perfectly in my mind (a bit of wishful thinking eh?)

After the sides seam are done, I'll join the tops of the center panels by knitting 2 tog, I guess it would be like a 3 needle bind off but not actually binding off, just knitting off, does that make sense. I left all the tops of the sections/borders live to allow for lenght adjustment and more importantly to do the top border all together.

Once dk panels are joined, I'll put those stitches and the tops of the side stitch on one needle and knit the top border. 

Viola! a hoover dk baby blanket w/o dk-ing, well that is the plan.

I planned to take pictures this weekend, before starting the seaming process and during.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I'm going to start seaming up the sides of my blanket this weekend, using the bickford seaming techique (for the 1st attempt). Keeping fingers crossed, as it works out perfectly in my mind (a bit of wishful thinking eh?)
> 
> After the sides seam are done, I'll join the tops of the center panels by knitting 2 tog, I guess it would be like a 3 needle bind off but not actually binding off, just knitting off, does that make sense. I left all the tops of the sections/borders live to allow for lenght adjustment and more importantly to do the top border all together.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan!

Mine is still progressing ... slowly.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

After a few nail-biting detours I'm working on the last border section. Only I will know where the bodies (mistakes) are buried. The most annoying one is in plain sight but because of the stripes, is not very noticeable in the big picture of the blanket


As soon as I find my camera cord, I will post pictures, the good, the bad and the ugly!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh how exciting for you!!! wow, can't wait to see your blanket, can you take a close up for me on the seams please? i would really appreciate that
thank you
arwin


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Great for you, WordDancer!

Mine is on haitus. I deemed it too big and bulky to bring along on a three-week vacation. I'll get back at it after mid-October. I'm still undecided if it's going to be baby-blanket sized or long enough to be an adult's stole.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Here it is! Just handed it off to its intended.

I made this for a silent auction for a fundraise dinner in November for the Tibeten Aid Project www.tasteandtributesf.com/

Pictures are the various stages of seaming up, including close ups of seams and the last one is the finished blanket all dressed up for the auction.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm still undecided if it's going to be baby-blanket sized or long enough to be an adult's stole.


humm, that will be a very warm stole, nice idea!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Worddancer your blanket is unbelievably beautiful, loved, loved loved the seaming, what a fantastic job!! 
loved the way you have it for presentation as well!! )
still plugging away at mine..... did another 12 rows yesterday, not sure what is going to happen tonight, DH wants to go out, (my feet are killing me, i just started a new job, & haven't worn heels for a number of years for any length of time & i'm on my feet all day, but i AM thankful for a job!!)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

12 rows of double-knit is a fair amount for a day. 

Contratulations on the job! Sorry that you have to a) be on your feet all day, and b) wear heels of any kind at all! Maybe you can get them to allow the wearing of more healthy footwear?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WordDancer, your seaming is flawless! Wonderful job! But ... I don't understand. Are both sides striped or only one side?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Both sides are striped. In the next to the picture I folded the corner over


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK. _Now_ I understand why you were having a problem doing it as a true double-knit; you had more than enough strands to juggle with just stripes, without adding a second layer (and two more strands!) into the mix.

I took the lazy-man's way of striping. Mine is solid on one side and the borders and a variegate on the other side. Can't wait to get home and work on it! Still too hot here in Rome to even think of knitting anything as warm as that!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. _Now_ I understand why you were having a problem doing it as a true double-knit; you had more than enough strands to juggle with just stripes, without adding a second layer (and two more strands!) into the mix.


Nope, both tries at the double knitting (the striped version #2) uses just two strands of yarn (one of each color). I got confused with the switching from k & p in the elegant version and with both dk version 'hurty hands' was the deal breaker. Maybe if I wasn't under a self-imposed dead line and I could have pace out the knitting ....

Still will do a smaller double knit project one day, yeah one day. LOL


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

I've done this several times - either using the pull-a-loop/work two rows method, or just holding both pieces together and working a standard pulled loop/decrease method of edge joining to unite two pieces of knitting. You can see two pillows done this way here:

http://string-or-nothing.com/2004/05/05/project-sampler-sofa-pillows/

I used plain old i-cord to unite front and back on one pillow, and a simple lace edging on the other.

Hope this helps

k.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, I consider the i-cord join and will try it the next I need to join two pieces together. Love the pillow what a great idea for stash busting!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm at a hopeless standstill with my blanket, new job does not allow me time for knitting, thinking about quitting!!! (LOL just kidding, i'm very thankful for my job!)


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

yes, a job is good! I'm sure once you settle into your new routine you will be able to sneak in some knitting time. Meanwhile the blanket and other projects will wait for you.


----------



## nfrede (Aug 14, 2012)

What is the Bickford Seaming technique? I don't like making things(like granny square afghans), because I don't like putting all those squares together when I finish making them. Is that something that would make putting them together look nicer???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nfrede said:


> What is the Bickford Seaming technique? I don't like making things(like granny square afghans), because I don't like putting all those squares together when I finish making them. Is that something that would make putting them together look nicer???


Noreen, please, for your own safety's sake remove your contact information from your signature line.

To answer your question, here the some pages I found when I googled 'Bickford seaming':
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://mkdfw.homestead.com/Patterns/MargCoeBickfordseam.html
And here's a Bickford Seam Video Tutorial


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Noreen, please, for your own safety's sake remove your contact information from your signature line.


Yes, what she said.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello ladies, 
think i'm just going to frog my Hoover blanket, i think it looks hideous! my mom told me to just leave it for awhile & do something else, but i think its ripping time! ahhh well, can always do it another time.
thank you for your support during this process, 
thank you also for putting up the Bickford seam tuts that's great!
Blessings to all
arwin


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe next time, Arwin. Maybe just make a pot-handler for starters. An 8" square goes quickly!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

i'm pleased that you tried and you know, when you tackle a smaller dk project, I'm sure it will go much easier with the practice you had.

Unless you are going to use the yarn right away, I wouldn't rip it out. Maybe the blanket will not be so bad after a rest ... or then again, rippet, rippet, rippet :mrgreen:


----------



## Lora (Jan 25, 2011)

They have some patterns for double knitting on Ravelry.com , I'm working on the raven scarf .


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Lora said:


> They have some patterns for double knitting on Ravelry.com , I'm working on the raven scarf .


I made this scarf and I love it! I used a heathered navy with light grey contrast color so it would match my winter coats. I also have Alasdair Post-Quinn's book "Extreme Double Knitting". It has fabulous, but complicated, patterns and instructions.


----------



## Lora (Jan 25, 2011)

I love that scarf mine is in black and grey to match my winter coats . I want that book so bad .


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

could you please pin point the direction?
yes i did get a lot of practice, but one would think that i ought to get better!!! ha ha
thank you for all of your encouragement everyone!!
arwin


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Arwin said:


> could you please pin point the direction?


Pinpoint _which_ direction?


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

sorry, wasn't very clear.
what patterns would you suggest to start of with DK?
did have a peek at Rav. but did not know which would be good to start with.
hope that explains it


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

The silent action results:

The charity rec'd $60 for the baby blanket, which was what I paid for the yarn. I used Swish merino superwash from knitpicks

The pie-wedge lace shawl brought in $140 which was made out of two skeins of patton's lace yarn. fiber content: 80% Acrylic, 10% Mohair, 10% Wool

Go figure!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> The silent action results:
> 
> The charity rec'd $60 for the baby blanket, which was what I paid for the yarn. I used Swish merino superwash from knitpicks
> 
> ...


Wow! I just made a shawl from the Paton's Lace Sequin - just over 4 skeins. I would never have valued it so high, despite how long it took me. Sad am I - to undervalue myself.

I'm sorry the Hoover Blanket didn't fetch more. It's gorgeous.

Mine is stalled at almost half the variegated yarn done. Half-a-pound yet to go ... or finish the first ball, finish the blanket and call it a baby blanket, even tough I've no babies anywhere to give it to?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wow! I just made a shawl from the Paton's Lace Sequin - just over 4 skeins. I would never have valued it so high, despite how long it took me. Sad am I - to undervalue myself.


Neither item I would have made to sell. On my own, I would have never gotten that much for the shawl ... which is the nice thing about about doing a silent auction for charity.

They did put a fair market value for each item at $150, which I thought was cool. So that the shawl was sold at $140, way cool!!

Sad that the blanket wasn't in a bidding war. Hope the person who got the blanket, realizes the real value of it.


----------



## nfrede (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought I removed them???


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thought I would do a 'rest of the story'. 

I finally did a follow up on the silent auction results and this past week, I actually contacted the person in charge! 

The previous money results posted were from when the shawl and baby blanket was on the internet for pre-event bidding, which wasn't updated to show the actual winning bids. I was told that the two items were quite popular at the event and there was a bidding war for both. The final results were:

Baby Blanket: $200
Shawl: $250

HUR-RAH!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I'm very happy they fetched so much! :thumbup: 

Mine is still languishing about half-way through the yarn alotted. Life has interrupted ... again. If I were smart, I'd call it quits, just do the top border, and return the remaining yarn to my stash. Sometimes I'm more stubborn than smart, so I'll probably get back to it as soon as I finish the applied i-cord on my small Double Ten Stitch. This is how I always do things ... work on small and not-too-warm in cold weather and take up the heavier and very warming as hot weather approaches!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

jinkers said:


> Have long admired this pattern - but it's still way beyond my ability, I think. Would love to see a picture of your finished afghan!


Don't sell yourself short. How will you know what you are capable of of if you never try. Look at it as an adventure. You know where to go if you need help. If you really feel overwhelmed you can always throw it into the frog pond. Knitting is a very forgiving hobby, you can always start over.


----------

